

Ellen Pao Was Not Discriminated Against by Kleiner Perkins, Jury Finds - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ellen-pao-was-not-discriminated-against-by-kleiner-perkins-jury-finds

======
pauloday
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9279024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9279024)

